

Nice 404 page/game - gregsadetsky
http://heliom.ca/notanurl

======
bobbydavid
Awesome!

The mechanics of the paddle are a bitch, but I like the concept. Is that your
doing?

~~~
gregsadetsky
Not mine -- friends/nice talented people [ <http://heliom.ca/en> ] at the
local coworking place.

They left another very nice easter egg on a site they just launched:
<http://bivouacurbain.com/en/> See if you can spot it...

~~~
bobbydavid
I get some strong easter egg vibes from the links on the 4 dots, but they
don't seem to actually accomplish anything....

 _Update:_

Eureka! That's pure awesome.

~~~
gregsadetsky
Check the upper right corner of the screen.

